# Just for ****s and giggles....



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone attempted to use coaxial drivers in their cars?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That was the reason I modified my straight entry horns to a 2" entrance. But the BMS has some issues and the B&C weren't out yet so I never tried them.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i mean where the compression driver is concentrically mounted within the motor structure of the woofer or mid...

like this :
Beyma Coaxial Speakers - Beyma 8XC20 coaxial speakers - Beyma 8XC20 340 watt 8" coaxial speakers for all 2-way applications. Beyma 8XC20 coxial speaker and other Beyma 10" coaxial speakers here.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Tom Danley has a Synergy horn that uses the BMS coax.

I have never used such a driver like mentioned, but I thought you had a Beyma in your old car for the center channel? But generally those kinds of drivers have issues with horn termination...that's pretty obvious. 

Eric had a dealer a long time a go that he got a set of 10 or 12" coaxes for and the guy loved them.

I had thought about using an 8" BMS in my center channel.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Tom Danley has a Synergy horn that uses the BMS coax.

I have never used such a driver like mentioned, but I thought you had a Beyma in your old car for the center channel? But generally those kinds of drivers have issues with horn termination...that's pretty obvious. 

Eric had a dealer a long time a go that he got a set of 10 or 12" coaxes for and the guy loved them.

I had thought about using an 8" BMS in my center channel.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i still have that speaker... just never used it in that implementation.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Durwood uses coaxial drivers in his 6.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My plan was to use the BMS 5s in the upper doors of my car, but I think depth stopped that plan.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I use coaxials, but not the horn style ones.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I think Kirk tried the B&C 8" coaxs in his Nitro.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I keep going back and forth over doing BMS 8" coaxes all upfront. Just that the fronts would be in the kicks, and I've gotten used to the mids/highs for the fronts in the upper doors.

If I had deep pockets, I would do them for rears too.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I've just always worried about getting these on axis in kicks without cutting the floors. IMO it just seems tough to do. Right now I am playing with getting horns/waveguides in the floor adjacent to the kicks. This allows me to get them on axis without having to get the woofer on axis and without cutting metal. If crossed over low enough I think this will work pretty well.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Most of the coax pro speakers have a 90 degree coverage angle, so even flat on the firewall they should have good coverage for the opposite side...on paper.

The ones with the horns coming in front of the cones have a narrower coverage angle, 70 degrees in the case of the Beymas. The large BMS coaxes have a 60x80 pattern...and I just noticed it, some cloth-type covering on the backs of the horns.

Oh, wow, just checked out the BMS site and they have new 5 and 6 coax drivers.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

8XC25 seems pretty sweet...but the 10XC25 and 12XC30 have peaked my interest..... I have plenty of room in the floor of the Bronco, just not sure if I want to take a gamble with that much coin at stake.










Still in the planning mode....but the likely setup will be HLCD's full bodies under the dash and 8"-12" in the floors.

But if someone chimes in about the coax being the cats meow, then I may have to jump.. Worst case..this is Austin, I can just build some sweet cabs and sell them to some up and coming musician!!


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes flat on the floor or firewall would rock. I however have cut my kicks and won't cut anything else. So ninety degrees puts me within about the last 10 degrees of coverage (when talking about the driver closest to me) with my available moutning location.


----------

